# Another TIP - Hen on eggs



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I have used the following method successfully in the past

Hen on 10 day old eggs

But 

The deference is that I add one egg a day to the nest. I make sure that she sits on 5 eggs by basket night.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

I also don't get it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We NEED more information...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

BlackWing--Give up on these "so-called experts" who Question our anwers.
For me--when the Hen turns-changes direction on the nest- she is ready to ship.
You and I know whats works for us--That is the reason we are at the top of Results and the Experts are on the Second page of Results.
It seems that All my answers call for more info & Why and proof it works.
These experts think they can BUY a winner in a bottle or tablet.
When in the truth it takes 24/7 and try different things. Lots and lots of NOTES-
And I look at the age and how long they have been in pigeon Racing
of these EXPERTS who Question our answers.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

sky tx said:


> BlackWing--Give up on these "so-called experts" who Question our anwers.
> For me--when the Hen turns-changes direction on the nest- she is ready to ship.
> You and I know whats works for us--That is the reason we are at the top of Results and the Experts are on the Second page of Results.
> It seems that All my answers call for more info & Why and proof it works.
> ...


Why are you so defensive? People are just wanting more info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sky tx said:


> BlackWing--Give up on these "so-called experts" who Question our anwers.
> For me--when the Hen turns-changes direction on the nest- she is ready to ship.
> You and I know whats works for us--That is the reason we are at the top of Results and the Experts are on the Second page of Results.
> It seems that All my answers call for more info & Why and proof it works.
> ...


What's the matter sky tx, did you get up on the wrong side of the bed today? Seems like you look for reasons to be rude. These people are just asking him to explain what he means. And I believe they were talking to BlackWing, not you. Why don't you just let him answer?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What kind of "More" info do they want--Be more pacific

5 eggs means 5 eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sky tx said:


> What kind of "More" info do they want--Be more pacific
> 
> 5 eggs means 5 eggs.


Again sky tx, think they were asking Blackwing................


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Your answers*



sky tx said:


> What kind of "More" info do they want--Be more pacific
> 
> 5 eggs means 5 eggs.


 Sky TX, the more I read post's with your replies, it seems to me that even though you might have a lot of knowledge you seem reluctant to give proper replies and then get pissy and say I guess that the wrong answer too. Well I guess I am going to find the right answer without a smart a$$ attitude from somebody who is willing to be polite. I am sure you are not the only EXPERT pigeon breeder on here. Just one more thought, Where can I buy your book so I can save time on here. >Kevin


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry pattersonk2002/Kevin--I am no expert--if I were I'd be in the same Bussiness as Ganus or Dr.David Marx


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Dang, this thread is going nowhere. I have to say Sky Tx I didn't know what Blackwing was talking about either. It just seems like he didn't really introduce what he was talking about; more like just came out of the blue with something. The initial post kinda gave us bits and pieces, but not enough to get the point. Sky Tx is a nice guy (he's the main reason I have birds right now), but it does seem like he gets fed up on here sometimes. Everybody is not always questioning your knowledge, I think sometimes people have a hard time getting their point across in writing and that is why some things are taken the wrong way. In person or when hearing someones voice you can make an accurate determination of their tone, but in writing the words are at the mercy of the reader. I don't think anybody was being rude, we just wanted to know exactly what the guy was talking about.

Brian


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I think everybody assumes we all have some basic racing pigeon knowledge, and a simple sentance can be connected to the the point. 

There are a lot of new flyers in this forum who doesn't know the meaning of a word or words. That is a point of discussion, thus, this is a discussion forum. 

What Blackwing is saying is, to race hens, he'll have her setting on eggs for 10 days by the time she's put in the basket. The number of eggs will be 5 by that time. He'll add one egg to the nest per day until there are 5 eggs in the nest the night she is put in the basket. Count back how many days you need to start adding eggs to get to 5 eggs total. This is a motivation method.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I get it now! That's pretty cool!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> I think everybody assumes we all have some basic racing pigeon knowledge, and a simple sentance can be connected to the the point.
> 
> There are a lot of new flyers in this forum who doesn't know the meaning of a word or words. That is a point of discussion, thus, this is a discussion forum.
> 
> What Blackwing is saying is, to race hens, he'll have her setting on eggs for 10 days by the time she's put in the basket. The number of eggs will be 5 by that time. He'll add one egg to the nest per day until there are 5 eggs in the nest the night she is put in the basket. Count back how many days you need to start adding eggs to get to 5 eggs total. This is a motivation method.



Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sky tx said:


> BlackWing--Give up on these "so-called experts" who Question our anwers.
> For me--when the Hen turns-changes direction on the nest- she is ready to ship.
> You and I know whats works for us--That is the reason we are at the top of Results and the Experts are on the Second page of Results.
> It seems that All my answers call for more info & Why and proof it works.
> ...


For the record, I just do Not understand the directions and why. I am assuming this is for a hen right before a race. We are not questioning the reasons, we are just asking for more information. Thanks Xueoo for explaining.

Tony


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

This is more or less the natural system Flying hens to eggs and cocks to young. BUT it takes timing to get the birds ready. And the cocks are drained some from feeding young. There are severalmethods for flying the birds if it works for that person. Its not top of the race sheets just because you fly natural. Birds can fly just as good to the perch. And then widowhood plus double widowhood Works well also. birds x training and responce to that training = performance. and 5 eggs I doupt would work better then 2 But if 5 eggs make you think the hen flies better use 5 eggs.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes ProPigeon I "HAD" to get rid of my birds November 2007. It been a long 3 years.
I'll stop trying to answer Questions--As my system was/is Antique/Outdated.
I know in the 31 years I raced -I had to make 31 changes in the system to get the birds ready for a race.
Let the younger and The more experenced flyers keep the site going.
I thought the 2 cock birds I kept for 20 years was ging to outlive me.
I'll stop posting-But I am going to stay with this group/site.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah, come on Sky, don't stop posting. You're answers have always proven helpful and informative. I understand that we youngins can get a bit full of our selves, and we think that we know more then the real experts. But your the one with the real experience! Come on, man, don't give up on us!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not in the AU database--and the most I ever Won was $5,000 in a race.
As for 15 changes-I tried 15 different "Drugs"
So yes I'm a "Has Been".


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

ProPigeon Loft said:


> I hope your speak for yourself...
> 
> I'm not full of myself nor do I think I think more than the "experts". If anyone acts this way on this site its Mr. Sky TX.
> 
> But I agree, this is a forum, a place for good discussion, I don't think anyone should quit posting...


Well, look at this way, if me and you add up our total post count,we wouldn't even have half the post he has. He's contributed a lot to this site


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Ah, come on Sky, don't stop posting. You're answers have always proven helpful and informative. I understand that we youngins can get a bit full of our selves, and we think that we know more then the real experts. But your the one with the real experience! Come on, man, don't give up on us!


Here we go...people apologizing to Sky-tx after he threw another hissy-fit.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Well, look at this way, if me and you add up our total post count,we wouldn't even have half the post he has. He's contributed a lot to this site


Posting a lot doesn't mean much. I have met many people on here with fewer posts than me that have great experience and don't hesitate to pass on their knowledge.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Ah, come on Sky, don't stop posting. You're answers have always proven helpful and informative.* I understand that we youngins can get a bit full of our selves, and we think that we know more then the real experts. *But your the one with the real experience! Come on, man, don't give up on us!


Come on. Sky Tx rudeness had nothing to do with the "youngins" being a bit full of themselves. A few people simply asked to have someone explain what they were talking about. It wasn't made clear by the poster. So how else to try and understand what is being said, than to ask. Sky came in and acted all high and mighty, as if no one should ask anything. Seems he takes it as a personal assault. Please, Crab Shrapnel, don't try to take it off of Sky Tx and put it on anyone else. When people ask a question because they are trying to understand, it should just be explained to them, as someone eventually did.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ted P said:


> Your just taking the wrong drugs. I think you need mood elevators.


LMAO! You go Ted P! Too much!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Ted P said:


> Your just taking the wrong drugs. I think you need mood elevators.


Lol, I can tell I'm gonna like you!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sky tx said:


> I'm not in the AU database--and the most I ever Won was $5,000 in a race.
> As for 15 changes-I tried 15 different "Drugs"
> So yes I'm a "Has Been".


All right old fellow, your hearing and eyesite might be going, (which explains some of your posts), but your experience is still wanted. Besides, if these folks can put up with my two cents you have the right to give yours. I too want to read about your changes.

Tony


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> I'm not in the AU database--and the most I ever Won was $5,000 in a race.
> As for 15 changes-I tried 15 different "Drugs"
> So yes I'm a "Has Been".


How 'bout that...Sky_Tex and I have something in common.  I'm not in the AU database either, and I've tried fifteen different drugs too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

I just wish everyone here would just stop second guessing themselves and just give their advice to everyone else so they can take what they need to better their management with their birds


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess in the future when the "tips" are offered, we're supposed to nod sagely and wander away... 

All the time wondering "what the #$%^ is he talking about?"

Sky Tx-

Lighten up a little. Nobody's picking on you if they ask for a little more info. There's a big difference between "How does that work?" and "There's no way on God's green earth that will work."



cbx


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sky tx said:


> Yes ProPigeon I "HAD" to get rid of my birds November 2007. It been a long 3 years.
> I'll stop trying to answer Questions--As my system was/is Antique/Outdated.
> I know in the 31 years I raced -I had to make 31 changes in the system to get the birds ready for a race.
> Let the younger and The more experenced flyers keep the site going.
> ...


I had to give the birds up also. My health just was not good enough to take care of the birds any more. at least to what i felt the birds needed. So i know where you are at. And i stopped posting for a time. But Not having much to do any more At least i can go here and read and post. But yes people have idea after idea. And many a new person with a few years in the birds are not ready to listen much Been that way for years. . oldest bird i ever had was 15 years old and it still loft flew and road trained at 15. Until it died. It was a 1957 blue check cock. But here on this site people post and ask questions and anybody gets to say something. Any ideas help. But no idea is the only answer. Heck when i first got into the birds Not many at all ever gave meds to the birds used vitimans tryed acv Just feed water and grit. Alot of lofts had large aiverys wher the birds had plenty of good air and the bird seemed just as healthy as bird today with all the meds and thing given them. BUT PMV was not a problem. As it did not show its face in the U S A until 1980. And those birds I believe were imports that arrived in chicago. That changerd the pigeon world in a short time. Many a loft was hit and lost many birds. i was lucky but many were not.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

The best time to fly a hen is on 10 day old eggs. What I have done is to add one egg a day and she become really protective of the eggs by day 9 and 10. I’m not saying it will work on all hens but it does work. She was the first bird home from an 1100 Km race.

The one particular hen did not even want to give the cock his turn on the eggs. If you try and lift her of the eggs she slaps you with her wing. She will eat and drink and go back to her eggs.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> I think everybody assumes we all have some basic racing pigeon knowledge, and a simple sentance can be connected to the the point.
> 
> There are a lot of new flyers in this forum who doesn't know the meaning of a word or words. That is a point of discussion, thus, this is a discussion forum.
> 
> What Blackwing is saying is, to race hens, he'll have her setting on eggs for 10 days by the time she's put in the basket. The number of eggs will be 5 by that time. He'll add one egg to the nest per day until there are 5 eggs in the nest the night she is put in the basket. Count back how many days you need to start adding eggs to get to 5 eggs total. This is a motivation method.


Sorry guys ..............

I could have elaborate more. What Xueoo explained is exactly what I do. You need to have a look at your hens and see if any of them shows signs of over protectiveness of her nest. That is the hen I will invest my time getting her ready for the race


----------



## pigeoncrap (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit, I wasted 2 mins of my life reading this useless post. I demand compensation for my wasted time!!! ............................. just kidding... thought I'll just add some useless jibber to the post as it seems that is what everyone else is doing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey now I get it!... the thread started was talking about widowhood! never knew about the 10 eggs method..I learned something today..


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> hey now I get it!... the thread started was talking about widowhood! never knew about the 10 eggs method..I learned something today..


I too learned something with this thread, as I always learn from this forum. I have also made some good friends here. funny thing is, I do not even know what ya'll look like but value your opinions. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im allways getting bits of info by reading these post. I dont post too often, but what i have come to realize is that there are many in this spot, hobby that DO NOT LIKE NEW COMERS. There is talk of needing more people involved with pigeons, more members to belong to clubs, more young blood, but when it comes to helping some get started or into it, the majoroty realy dont mean what they say.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I, too, have used this method though the first time was on a complete accident. I had a yearling hen that flew great in ybs, and had done well in her first ob season. She laid eggs one day and so I stopped sending her. A couple of races later in the season my mentor came by my loft on shipping night, and he asks, what happened to '1810', I say oh she is sitting on eggs so I haven't been doing anything with her. This is right before our 600 mile race. He says, 'how old are the eggs'. I say I dunno, let me check the calender, I come back and tell him they are 10 days old. Immediately he says ship her tonight. I was like but Randy, I haven't been training her or anything. He says, it doesn't matter, she was in shape for the season, and she is in the best condition I have seen her, ship her and you might win the 600. Well, I was a high school kid at the time, and this was my first OB season. I didn't even think I would ship the 600 as all I had were yearlings, not really an OB team. But, I listened to what he said. Man, that was a tough 600 mile course, release was Presidio, TX, almost on the Mexico border, flying over the harsh desert of the Texas Panhandle in late May. Yeah, it was HOT!!! Then late that afternoon into the night time hours it stormed bad along the race course, tornadoes, baseball sized hail, you name it and it happened. I almost cried because I was sure I would never see her again. Well, to my surprise she was sitting on the loft at 600 AM that next morning. Didn't win the 600, but I did get 3rd place, and who knows what time she actually got there, I quit watching when it got dark because I was always told that the birds won't fly in the dark. I always kick myself for that, but that was enough to prove to me that the method is a success. Also always wondered how she would have done if I would have been training her for that race. I never questioned my mentor after that, much as I don't question the old timers now if I know their character and know they won't lie to me. I just do as they say and watch my results improve. No reason for me to waste the 50 years they used in acquiring that knowledge when it is there for my use. Also, needless to say I stocked that hen after that race, and she will be the foundation of my new loft when I finally get it built down here in East Texas.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

This is the first year I'm racing in New Zealand. Migrated 4 years ago from South Africa.

This weekend is our first race but by the looks of it the race will be cancelled. the weather is horrible raining winds and what have you. The race is only 165Km and i Have 2 cocks on 14 day old chicks. What a waste it will be if we don't fly. 

I have a couple of nest bowls in my racing loft on the floor. I do not separate the sexes. I use the nest bowls as motivation for the birds. I only hatch one egg otherwise the babies take everything out of the adults.

There is two options. 

One is boiling the eggs or replace with dummies. With this method you can add one or two eggs a day. So you will have the hen on 10 day old eggs and then later on overdue eggs.

or

You can have the hen on 10 day old eggs and then the cock on a 14 day old baby if you hatch one egg. 

Either way it is a great motivation for any bird.


----------

